# Abbey and Castle ruins of South East Wales



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 25, 2012)

A fine Saturday was in store and my wife decided she would go into Cardiff for the day with her mum and sister, so my brother in law and his fearsome son, Alfie went ona trip around some of the ruined castles and an Abbey. Chepstow will have to be reshot as middle of the day meant fairly flat unhelpful light. 

We started in Tintern at the Abbey:

Canon 5D mkIII 24 - 70L 46mm f/10 1/80 ISO 100




Tintern-Abbey by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Same camera and lens: 24mm f/14 1/40 ISO 100




Abbey-and-tree,-Tintern by singingsnapper, on Flickr

After stopping in Chepstow, me stopped for lunch between Chepstow and Newport to allow some time for the sun to lower and then made our way to Caerphilly, home to one of the largest castles in Europe:

Canon 5D mkIII 24 - 70 L f/11 28mm 1/30




Caerphilly-Castle by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Same camera and lens f/16 28mm, 1/20




Caerphilly-castle-from-moat by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Seamus (Mar 25, 2012)

Beautiful day, beautiful pictures... Thanks. Cold and rainy here in California, but that's okay the mark iii doesn't arrive for a few more days...
I was kind of hoping for another pic of Alfie showing us his finger...lol ;D


----------



## dturano (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the share, saw your flickr set, great images and great scenery you have access to.


----------



## revup67 (Mar 25, 2012)

The water shots are impressive..nice work!

((...Hey Seamus - I'm here in southern Cal too..rain is on the way strangely it is still partly sunny just south of the El Toro "Y" ))


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 27, 2012)

here is a black and white version of the first shot. Converted in Color efex and adjusted using curves to make a gentle s curve




Tintern-Abbey-black-and-white by singingsnapper, on Flickr

here's a B&W version of the second shot:




Tintern-Abbey-and-tree-bw by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

